# Could I use a rubber stamp with indelible ink for relabeling t-shirts?



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking of trying to use a rubber stamp with indelible ink for labeling. Any thoughts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*re: Could I use a rubber stamp with indelible ink for labeling?*

It will work if you are looking for the grunge look. I've used rubber stamps using both plastisol and waterbased inks.


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Tried one of the Trodat commercial stamps at a price of $74.00 and it does come out, but has a more washed out appearance. It's hard to get even pressure all the way around the stamp. 

I'm thinking of making a small screen (4"x4") with a one color logo, but I'd still have to run it through the dryer. Not sure if it's worth the time though.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Could I use a rubber stamp with indelible ink for labeling?*



splathead said:


> It will work if you are looking for the grunge look. I've used rubber stamps using both plastisol and waterbased inks.


Grunge would be cool but probably not readable. Thanks for the input!


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

It works O.K. you just don't want too much detail in the stamp. Or do what I did, make the brand stamp a little larger. Did that by mistake.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

badappleapparel said:


> It works O.K. you just don't want too much detail in the stamp. Or do what I did, make the brand stamp a little larger. Did that by mistake.


They say it's sometimes better to be lucky than good. Thanks!


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

any pics of this stamp method used?


----------



## Mizpac76 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know this is a late response ... Monday, IAMTHETREND posted a review on Lincoln Supply Co Tees who use this method for a vintage look. Check out the video near the bottom of the article! Lincoln Supply Co. Tees Vintage Tees | I Am The Trend


----------



## On a Mission (Apr 6, 2011)

Mizpac76 said:


> I know this is a late response ... Monday, IAMTHETREND posted a review on Lincoln Supply Co Tees who use this method for a vintage look. Check out the video near the bottom of the article! Lincoln Supply Co. Tees Vintage Tees | I Am The Trend


Yeah I saw this too! I went straight to http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/ and asked a rep what this was called and she said it is called Pad printing. However, when I googled it I only found large machines not stamps . The Lincoln Supply stamps work perfect for what I want to do. I NEED ONE! Where can we get them made? lol


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

On a Mission said:


> I NEED ONE! Where can we get them made? lol


Office Depot, Staples, local office supply store, google search: rubber stamps.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Very interesting. I'm going to look into this.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen Adidas shirts with tags done by pad printing


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I wonder what ink is used.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Pad printers do have special ink available that will work on cloth. You can get an entire pad printing set up for less than $2,000. Or you could just buy a rubber stamp and use the pad print ink.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

What type of ink would you use with the rubber stamp? Dye? Pigment? Indelible Dye?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

aplusbowling said:


> What type of ink would you use with the rubber stamp? Dye? Pigment? Indelible Dye?


Just about anything you can think of; waterbased or plastisol ink, regular rubber stamp ink; any other type of waterproof ink.

I've even seen waterproofed fountain pen ink used. If you've ever accidentally left a pen in your clothes and put them in the washing machine, you know the ink on the garment will last forever!


----------

